# I need a bee excluder to remove bees from a tree



## TonyGotaTruck (Jan 29, 2011)

My 1st two attempts have failed. Cant cut tree much more without it falling possibly. So, I think I want to mount a Nuc Box on the tree and install some fresh Broad comb with eggs in it.. I need to wrap the entrance to the tree (cut out) in screen and install a bee excluder so they will exit the tree and not be able to get back in. I am hoping they will move to the Nuc Box where the fresh broad comb will be... 

Does anyone have pictures and/or instructions to build an excluder?

Which frame should I remove from a active hive for this project and should I put a empty frame back in itsplace or do I need to move frames in active hive and put empty somewhere else?

Thanks, Tony in Alabama


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

The word you are looking for is *"escape"* I formed mine out of window screen in the shape of a cone about 6 to 8 inches long with the opening shaped with a FAT pencil 3/8" or so then end has several stands of wire unraveled so the bees can go out but not back.

When I do a trap out I put a frame of brood with eggs so the can make a new queen in the nuc box (I use a nuc box cause its lighter) if you get a good seal on the cone the nuc will be full of bees in 2 days or less then you will need a new one with another frame of brood.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

When you use a cone or escape do you requeen right a way?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

NO that is why I use a frame with eggs so they can make a queen, (I am cheap U no)

Last one I did I started 4 new hives.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Smarter than the bees that Honeyman...AND you don't have to worry about getting the queen out...which rarely happens anyway.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

alpha6 said:


> Smarter than the bees that Honeyman....


Wouldnt we all like to bee --



> .AND you don't have to worry about getting the queen out...which rarely happens anyway.


I have not done many but have never gotten her


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

by the time you get them you will earn about $1.oo per hour. that is cheap.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Here are the type of screen escapes I use


----------



## Mike Tuggle (Jun 20, 2010)

See... http://forum.beemaster.com/index.php?topic=33439.0 

Mike


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is a great video on how to construct a cone trapout. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTqFbiaD_js

The instructor is one of the founding members of this forum.


----------

